# Abs



## Jada (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi guys I never really worked abs and now that my bf is gettin low I want to work them but I really don't know what exercise to do that would work and how many 
Reps sets and how many days out the week would be fine . In my gym they have alot of fancy machines , they have one u sit and u can add weight to it , they have all types and they have one where u lift ur legs up but holding ur upper body. 
Oh and should it be done on a empty stomach? I work out m-f sat sun rest day. Is it possible just to do them on sat and sun since I have all the free time I want
Thanks u for viewin


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 25, 2012)

I rock abs everyother day bro, and they recover super fast especially while on cycle, and mine are finally starting to come out and say hi.

As for workouts, those weighted ab machines are pretty decent in my OP, besides that, ball crunches, planks, sit ups...etc. Google it, there are a million ways to work them. I also really like holding a weight to my chest or behind my head on the roman chair, and doing sit ups.

DO WORK KID!!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 25, 2012)

Depends on what works best for you....body weight exercises with high reps....or machines weighted down heavy with low reps.

I would mix it up.

Do two machine exercises with heavy weight. 4-6 sets. 6-15 reps. 

Then do high reps of bodyweight. 1-3 sets as many as you can do. (Decline bench crunches)

Then let's go target lower abs. 1-3 sets as many as you can do. Either find a bench where you can pull your legs up. Or get on the ab rack and do leg pullups to tear your lower abs up.

And it doesn't hurt to do an oblique machine for 1-3 sets (I do as many as I can...it burns...for one set)

So that's 5 exercises for abs. Two heavy, three light. That will get the muscle growing & defined at the same time

I work abs once a week. But your abs can take a beating and three times a week will skyrocket growth.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 25, 2012)

for ab's i find that it's quality over quantity.  I do a few excersises of nice, contacting reps and really squeeze thw muscle.  rather then doing sets of 50 on crunches.


----------



## Jada (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't do any ab work except in KB class and that's just been the last 2-3 months...I just engage my core in everything I do


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2012)

try to hit them from every angle, alot of people dont work the lower abs master this.


----------



## Jada (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank u bundy!


----------



## Hurt (Apr 26, 2012)

I just do crunches, and sex.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 26, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> try to hit them from every angle, alot of people dont work the lower abs master this.



x2x...

do a full range of ab workouts...dont just stick with a few exercises.  try all sorts of movements.


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 27, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Hi guys I never really worked abs and now that my bf is gettin low I want to work them but I really don't know what exercise to do that would work and how many
> Reps sets and how many days out the week would be fine . In my gym they have alot of fancy machines , they have one u sit and u can add weight to it , they have all types and they have one where u lift ur legs up but holding ur upper body.
> Oh and should it be done on a empty stomach? I work out m-f sat sun rest day. Is it possible just to do them on sat and sun since I have all the free time I want
> Thanks u for viewin



Abs have to mainly do with your BF %, once u shed the layer of fat covering the abs, they will show.. how much will they show ? & will u get hard rocking six pack ? That depends.. 
The shape and appearance of your abs all comes down to one thing, genetics... Some will get the 6 pack while others might get a 4 pack or a no pack, just a flat stomach.

IMO, what works best for abs is changing up the angle of your movements during abs exercises 
& doing giant sets, doing a series of different abs exercises with minimum rest in between sets.
I train at home, so I don't have access to all the different gym equipment & to be honest I'm getting better results now at home than I did at the gym.

I mostly do planks (with my stability ball) Pikes, side planks, ballrollouts, ball jack knife, & oblique curls.
I love the stability ball, it really engages your abs like nothing else can.
I don't do crunches, I don't personally want my abs to get bulky, Just better defined.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 6, 2012)

Leg raises, flutter kicks, frog kicks, supine bycycle and crunches with legs flat on the ground 25x3 of each. Dont do sit ups they not good for ur neck/ back.


----------

